# new member UK



## lacesoutdom (May 5, 2020)

hi guys, lurked for a bit, been researching for a bit, mainly using cafetiere and v60 types but want to take the plunge on a machine

i've bought high street versions before, but they always tended to be poorly made and didn't last, or just produced rubbish, any recomendations welcome!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @lacesoutdom and welcome

You'll get plenty of recommendations on here and there are a couple of what do I get for my money threads (Grinders and Machines). One of the advertisers / supporters of the forum on here has one of the very few showrooms (when life gets back to normal...) as well as a web presence if you looking for new, BellaBarista at Wellingborough, or once you have a few more posts the for sales section has machines / grinder in from time to time where the history / care of machine is known.

Anyway, best of luck on your journey and if you want to let us know a rough budget (and what grinder you already have if any) will save all sorts of high / low recommendations 

John


----------



## lacesoutdom (May 5, 2020)

Hi John,

currently looking around up to £300 - dont need a grinder, just a decent espresso machine.

very happy to go for second hand, ive looked at rancillio silvas, just wondering if there were any other similar machines?


----------

